# EAB confirmed in Kentucky



## Haywire Haywood (May 27, 2009)

http://www.kentucky.com/181/story/808552.html

Two counties... Jessamine and Shelby. Jessamine is two counties away from me. No mandatory quarantine of firewood yet, but it's inevitable.

Ian


----------

